# Travel After Effects



## travelon (May 27, 2009)

Some people travel well. Some people are able to sleep on planes, arrive at their destination refreshed and well-rested, ready to explore a new place and take on the world.
I am not one of those people.
I used to be able to sleep on planes, but I seem to have lost that gift!!Frown

How do you all Australia Forum feel during travel??


----------

